# Recent interior job



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Here are some pics from a recent reno paint that I did for a well known designer in my area. Standard ceilings throughout and they were all taken out and vaulted. Regal Select Ulti-Matte on the walls and Regal Select Semi Gloss on the trim and doors. All doors, beams and trim work were done with hardwood. Going back there tomorrow to do some exterior work.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

And you did it in a day. LOL. No thats some nice work with a lot of pride. Job like that i would really have no timeframe.


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Haha. Thanks. Yes we bombed it in one day. 20 guys. No breaks. The crazy trim work on the dining room ceiling was actually 9 squares at first. Fully painted. Designer decides that he wants 12 squares. Entire thing gets ripped out and we do it again. Two months start to finish because we did it in stages. A week here and a week there. We also did the upstairs and basement of the home as well. The outside got a total makeover too. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Sprayed?


----------



## kgkpainting (Oct 4, 2013)

How do you find 5 good painters much less 20 lol


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Woodland said:


> Very nice work :thumbsup:


I definitely agree. Just one of many examples of why he's Paint *Pro*. :yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:blink: I don't understand. Why after finishing this beautiful paint job. :thumbup: You were not a candidate for the August 2014 Paint Pro of the Month??


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good to see there are still some that take pride in their work. Looks great, keep it up!


----------



## 12th man (Mar 18, 2014)

Sweet job!


----------



## Twpaint (Jul 10, 2014)

Great paint job. 20 painters!?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Always good to take pictures of your crew in action on the job then the finished project !! Very nice work ..


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Twpaint said:


> Great paint job. 20 painters!?


Yes 20 painters, 1 day. :jester: No actually I was just kidding seeing as we were discussing the one day painting company in another thread. It was only 2 of us on this one. Myself and my top guy for craftsmanship.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Paint Pro CA said:


> Here are some pics from a recent reno paint that I did for a well known designer in my area. Standard ceilings throughout and they were all taken out and vaulted. Regal Select Ulti-Matte on the walls and Regal Select Semi Gloss on the trim and doors. All doors, beams and trim work were done with hardwood. Going back there tomorrow to do some exterior work.


Awesome work, but I have to ask, being in Toronto and having all these other paint manufacturers at your disposal why would you go Benjamin moore? Its not that there paint is bad, is just the price, and performance (associated with the price) just don't line up.

For example aura is what $70/gallon? While you can get diamond from Dulux for under $40. 

Just curious

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Toronto takes there paint seriously lol. BM & Para are pretty popular. Especially if you watch any design shows on HGTV that's all they use


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

oldccm said:


> Toronto takes there paint seriously lol. BM & Para are pretty popular. Especially if you watch any design shows on HGTV that's all they use


Para paints has been gone longer than I've been Painting. Although I've seen a para in downtown Vancouver. Never home in though

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> Para paints has been gone longer than I've been Painting. Although I've seen a para in downtown Vancouver. Never home in though
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app



Para has a small presence in MB and more Eastern Canada. Sara Richardson a designer from Toronto uses it pretty much exclusively.


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> Awesome work, but I have to ask, being in Toronto and having all these other paint manufacturers at your disposal why would you go Benjamin moore? Its not that there paint is bad, is just the price, and performance (associated with the price) just don't line up.
> 
> For example aura is what $70/gallon? While you can get diamond from Dulux for under $40.
> 
> ...


The designer spec'd the paint. I usually try and get more in terms of price performance on jobs by going with other lines/brands but on high end designer jobs like that the material spec's are very specific. Will be doing another one for him in the fall and its going to be BM Regal as well.


----------



## Oriah2015 (Aug 11, 2014)

wow beautiful shots of your work. We do similiar work as well.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oriah2015 said:


>


Did the same plumber install *that *door too?


----------

